# Can't print from Windows side of Parallels program



## freekymac (Nov 14, 2009)

We installed Parallels program to our iMac, and are unable to print from the Windows side of the parallels program. We were able to the first few days, but then it wouldn't print. We would unplug the printer from the iMac, plug it back in, and it would print. But now it doesn't print anymore (for months). We need to print from the Windows side of parallels. We have a HP Photosmart C7250 All-in-One printer. Please help! We are new to Mac, and have alot to learn about it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have never used this program, so I don't know how it is set up. Have you checked the help files and made sure that the printer is set up correctly in Windows and OS X? Did you check the Parallels configuration for proper printing? Also, is Parallels up to date?


----------

